# Normalizing Sound Output



## eax.qbyte (Aug 4, 2019)

Hello.
Recently I've been watching many videos online but there is a problem that many times sound level of the video greatly varies from others I've been watching before, so I have to keep changing sound volume on each video, that is annoying.
I was looking for a way to generally normalize all voices generated by sound card.
Even if it doesn't solve the volume problem I still ask for normalizing output voice to help more range of voices be clearly possible to hear.


----------

